# tree frog green house



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

i was thinking about setting up a green house for tree frogs in my garden and i was wundering whether any one else has done this or tryed if so what tips do you have did you under come any problems?

also what tree frogs could withstand the green house uk whether??


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

IMO it would work if its completely escape free and temps/humidity kept at spot but in the UK im afraid it wouldn't go for the winter unless you cann keep temps always undercontroll

also i dont think much of the ''tropical'' species would go there if its not heated properly, maybe USA tree frogs and european tree frogs they would also need a heater

and not much of a big green house would work


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Think this weather would kill them


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Have a look on Outdoor Vivaria - Home


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

One of my old amphib keeping contacts used to keep *Hyla arborea*. 
in a greenhouse year round, and Im certain they used to breed for him.
Dont remember if he used any hearing over the winter, I will try track him down, and see if he will post details on here


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

There is a bloke on here who has done this in a conservatory for temperate species- *very* impressive! Unfortunately, I can't remember his screen name...:blush:


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Read this thread: victory:


Hyla arborea - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

also
Home > Hyla arborea - European Green Tree Frog


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> There is a bloke on here who has done this in a conservatory for temperate species- *very* impressive! Unfortunately, I can't remember his screen name...:blush:


This one? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/487694-temperate-amphibian-glass-house.html


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meko said:


> This one? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/487694-temperate-amphibian-glass-house.html


Yup! Curses, I just found it and was going to post it but you got there first!:devil:



:lol2:

It's brilliant, though.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Ifs not a problem to keep arborea in an unheated greenhouse.They will do very well and breed.Give the plenty of vegetation,a small pond and maybe takeout some of the glass and put in mesh.They really are very easy to keep but the only problem is the noise of the males calling. 
If you introduce them in the spring it will give them plenty of time to acclimatise.you will find that they like to bask in the hot sunlight but always have some shade available.A good layer of plant material on the ground and stones,and rocks under ground will give them somewhere to hibernate.
Whe I kept them I had problems with them getting in the door runners,they like to hide in these so you will have to block them off somehow.


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

I do not currently have any hyla arborea in my glass house but I certainly plan to next year. It was just a case that I did not want to stick all the species in at once. I agree with colinm, they should do well in an unheated greenhouse with plenty of vegetation. Hope your neighbours like the sound of frogs calling!:lol2:


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

i also want something for the lower areas of the green house any reccomendations that can go with the h.arboreas


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

clownbarb1 said:


> i also want something for the lower areas of the green house any reccomendations that can go with the h.arboreas


If you want a species that is a bit bolder than the usual then I would go with Bombina variegata. During the warmer months they are aslways in full view either sitting on the pond edges or floating on the waters surface. Green toads are always a good shout as well. Midwife toads would live happliy alongside the arborea but do tend to hide away. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

@Calv: Sorry I forgot your name- I remembered the thread and (especially) the pics, though!:2thumb:


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> @Calv: Sorry I forgot your name- I remembered the thread and (especially) the pics, though!:2thumb:


No probs Ron. Glad the thread is memorable. Going to be lots more pics come next March when everything is active again.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

calv07 said:


> No probs Ron. Glad the thread is memorable. Going to be lots more pics come next March when everything is active again.


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

